# Route around Barcelona



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

How do you get around Barcelona without using tolls.

We're intending to go to one of the campsites in Mataro to take advantage of the bus trips into Barcelona.

Thinking then we would move on down to the Pensicola area but looking at the map and directions on Google maps the roads around Barcelona and the coastal route beyond look a nightmare!

Having never been that way before what are the considered routes?

Richard


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I did that route earlier this year and have waypoints to get you around the coast road. I'll sort them out and post tomorrow.

I assume you use a sat nav with co-ordinates?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

My mate an architect so not that stupid was robbed twice in Barcelona.

We were diving in Estartit and he fancied a day off to go to Barcelona to see the Architecture :roll: , and as he was going in the first time in his people carrier a guy pointed at his tyre and said you have a puncture, he stopped and they took his wife's handbag, another few years later we were at Estartit diving and the same thing happened he stopped at some lights and someone snatched Di's handbag this time with their passports credit cards and money. :roll: 

Me I avoid the place like the plague..

ray.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi tonyt,

Yeah, co-ordinates would be great. We have a large MH, would your route be OK for an 8.5 metre van?

Richard


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The motorway around the city is toll free, but it's not expensive to do the journey from the border to south of Barcelona using the toll roads. If you want to get south of there quickly just pay the toll, if you aren't bothered about how long it takes just join a bit to the north and leave a bit to the south avoiding tolls, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Our Youngest Daughter and her Partner drove up to Barcelona or "Barca" this weekend from Javea.

They went in a hired BMW. No problems, on the road or in the City. But the first thing my Daughter sent in a text was "I am onto those Pickpocketeers"

TM


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Top tip
We stayed at Mataro last year. To use the free bus you have to book it the night before. 
If visiting the Cathederal , museums etc make sure you buy tickets online the queues are horrendous. 
You can also buy a tourist day pass on special buses but don't , again you will not see much as most of your time will be spent waiting/queuing for the bus. 
Finally the Learn the Barca chant
PICKPOCKETS PICKPOCKETS PICKPOCKETS.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Hi Richard

I've taken a look at the route I took earlier this year but I guess for someone who's not been that way before, it could be a bit intimidating. So, if I were you, I'd go with Alan's idea and stick to the autopista.

If you're staying at Camping Playasol then just follow the coast road for about half a mile and turn right at the roundabout - follow for about a mile and you then pick up the autopista. 

When the autopista then splits you have a choice of the C31 going along the coast or the B20 which goes right around Barcelona (inland) and comes back to pick up the coast road the the other side.

It's not really as bad as it looks - just a bustling city with lots of traffic and, like all big cities, the local drivers don't take prisoners.

:lol: 

Enjoy


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Having done both, toll & non-toll, I'd now choose toll every time. Saves time, saves hassle and isn't that expensive if you take the cost of the whole journey into the equation.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We've a 7.4m van and have driven right through Barcelona, twice. 

First time by mistake, the 2nd time deliberately so it couldn't have been that bad!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The section of free motorway around Barcelona is renowned for car/van jacking. They tried to hi jack me and the rule is don't stop for anything. Crime in Barcelona is rife. I had to help an American lady who had her bag stolen in front of me. These criminals are very slick.


----------

